# Facts about the 3DS



## Fillfall (Jan 20, 2011)

First of all, the part that has worried quite a few long time Nintendo fans... the battery time.  It's not great. 

The battery time is five hours at max screen brightness and best settings, and eight hours if you change the screen brightmess (or in other words, if you play the game in near darkness).  Apparently it depends on operating conditions, which is a bit vague (really?  Is this a console that lasts less battery wise in heavy rainfall?  I guess I can see what conditions do mean though, it won't last long in a war zone or if a hurricane is in the area).



Games can be up to 2 gigabytes in size game card wise.  For comparison, I hear 128 MB is the max size of a DS game card.  So quite an improvement then.



It also comes with an AC Adapter (WAP-002) and a Battery Pack with lithium batteries (CTR-003).



Other features noted are the standard controls (A, B, X, Y, D Pad, L and R buttons, Start and select buttons, a slide pad, a touch screen, a microphone, two cameras, a motion sensor and a gyro sensor).



Cameras have a 620 x 480 resolution (with 0.3 megapixels).



It weighs 235g.



Is 134mm x 74mm in size and 21mm thick.



The other things noted are the standard 3D images with stereoscopic 3D which can be adjusted between 3D images and normal 2D.



It will automatically find free software and game information to download from the internet.



Can exchange data from other consoles when in sleep mode (what, people use that?)



It has Mii functionality, and such.



You can move your purchased downloadable games from the DSi to the 3DS, so thankfully that's not a problem like with the Wii.  Unfortunately, it says you can't move some software... is this another stupid restriction like with Smash Bros Brawl.



You can play DS and DSi games on the 3DS.



Parental controls supposedly exist.  Is this a good thing?  I don't know, but maybe they'll scrap friend codes eventually.



wireless multiplayer has recommended distance of 30m, and something about 2.4GHz.



There's a home button like the Wii.



It comes free with a memory card, charging terminal, AC adapter, headphone connection and... I'm not sure.



Well, that's it tech wise.  You can see the original I used as a source below on the official 3DS site:


Source:
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/hardware/spec/index.html

I didn't type this, it's from a forum I'm on.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 20, 2011)

They got to make some sort of battery attachment, adding like 8 or more hours.

Everything else looks good tho.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 20, 2011)

I doubt that I'll be getting this console sometime soon as it's not really worth the price tag in the UK at the moment.


----------

